# Lady Chilel Jawara



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This smart ferry was built by Ferguson/s of Port Glasgow in 1978 for service in the Gambia.She had a short life,becoming a total loss following grounding.This shot was taken when she was on trials.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Fairfield said:


> This smart ferry was built by Ferguson/s of Port Glasgow in 1978 for service in the Gambia.She had a short life,becoming a total loss following grounding.This shot was taken when she was on trials.


Yes she carrying 73 Gambian deck pass.and 25 europ.tourist when she sank
off DEVIL"S POINT BAllinghao (river Gambia) 7-12-1984 4 passeng.were 
drowned. She had not a good luck!!!!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

For Kevin,ex crew:
Hi Kevin and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.LADY CHILEL JAWARA was really a smart ship.I saw her building,being launched and on trials in 1978.I/ll look out some pictures and post them on the site.I think she acted as a Royal Yacht on one occasion conveying Princess Anne??

Paul (Faifield)


----------

